# Who makes this Loco carry case



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who manfactures this Loco Carry Case ???


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great and looks simple enough to build. Would be nice if there was someone who made custom cases. or pre-made for certain locos/engines.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 29 Oct 2013 07:15 PM 
Looks great and looks simple enough to build. Would be nice if there was someone who made custom cases. or pre-made for certain locos/engines. I don't know who makes the carrier above, but Dan Patterson in Missouri makes these and cradles for working on engines.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Larry, 
Dan Pantages will be able to tell you as he used to have one. 
I 'think' that he said the builder is no longer making them, but I could be wrong! 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Greg,Here is one I made for My T1


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, the case you show in your submission was made by a fellow who lived in Los Vegas. He has passed away. I had three of them and now only have one. They are a nice case and work well but are heavy. The cases David Leech makes are much more practical and lighter. (and cheaper)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 29 Oct 2013 11:44 PM 
Larry, the case you show in your submission was made by a fellow who lived in Los Vegas. He has passed away. I had three of them and now only have one. They are a nice case and work well but are heavy. The cases David Leech makes are much more practical and lighter. (and cheaper) 






The David Leech Carrier/case is the only way to go. How do I know.........I have two of them.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 29 Oct 2013 06:36 PM 
Can anyone tell me who manfactures this Loco Carry Case ??? 












I made several like that the one in the pic early on. Did not have the part that open up to track.
Like Steve, I now have one of Davidd's for my Challenger and works great.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a really nice case. Great job making that. Once my semester is over and I can survive getting through my daughters wedding, I'll try and make something in the shop.

I replied to Bob in Mich, but it didn't add his posting.


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Gary, thanks for posting the photo of my carrier. Here's a link to my website. http://rapdlp1006.wix.com/g-scale-carriers#!b-bio/cy2g


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,



David Leech's case have been on MLS - here is a link to at posting on them http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/11/aft/86926/Default.aspx


Yours Peter


----------

